# Locker or Posi? 98 Chevy 1500



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I've got a friend with both a factory eaton locker and a posi unit for my truck. I'm trading him parts and he said I've got my choice between the two as trade. Both are known good units. I'm leaning towards the locker, but since I've only plowed a few years, I thought I'd get some more unput. THANKS!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm. I don't know.


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

lockers are better in my opinion


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Factory locker? As in its locked ALL the time? As in Detroit Locker?

Im willing to bet they are BOTH posi's and Id take an aftermarket Eaton over the factory one anyday of the week.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

The eaton was factory. I've been best friends with this guy since 2nd grade and they've had the suburban it came out of the entire time i've known him. Its now in a truck that hes driving, i know its no posi. The posi unit he bought offline for his camaro, but turned out to be the wrong spline count.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

EATON all the way, stock posi's are good but take the beter out of the 2!


----------



## jjgjosh (Oct 25, 2010)

I put a eaton posi in my 98 k1500 and i loved it. i think the posi's are the way to go


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Better off in the long run to use the clutch type LSD instead of the factory Gov loc if this is going in the truck in your sig. The Gov loc's don't live long in the 8.5's behind a 5-speed.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

B&B;1105758 said:


> Better off in the long run to use the clutch type LSD instead of the factory Gov loc if this is going in the truck in your sig. The Gov loc's don't live long in the 8.5's behind a 5-speed.


I've been around alot of gov locks in my day but never behind a manual. What does it tear up? the teeth on the governor? And yes it goes on the truck in my sig. come to think of it the only other manual i was around much did have a posi in it from the factory, not a locker.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Too much/many shock loads inherent in their design and it takes the governor pins out allowing it to fall apart, thus you're left with a locker that doesn't, and loose pieces floating around inside the diff.

Vehicles running a Govloc should ALWAYS have a large magnet placed in the axle housing if it isn't already equipped to catch the debris when it lets go. Betters the chances of saving the ring and pinion once it does.


----------

